# Woodlands Animal Sanctuary Open Day



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our Sanctuary in Holmeswood in Lancashire is holding an Open day 6th September 11.00 -4.00 to help raise much needed funds for the animals in our care
We have all kinds of things going on including ferret racing, gundog display,dog agility, Reptile display, meet the animals, bucking bronco, morris dancing and hopefully birds of prey. There is also a fun dog show. We will have lots of stalls and kids games too. A great day out for all the family. We are presently looking for a celebrity to open it. Check out the website for details of the work we do


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Shell, I might see if I can get down & visit. Would be nice to meet you too.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

OK Colin it should be a great day providing the rain keeps off. It will be nice to meet you too Dont forget to bring the dogs


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh yes, I would bring the 3 mutts hehe. Do you need any raffle prizes?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:roll:!!!! I wish I lived just a little bit nearer!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, I would bring the 3 mutts hehe. Do you need any raffle prizes?


 

Ooh yes please if you are offering :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> :roll:!!!! I wish I lived just a little bit nearer!!!


 

Me too:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I will have a look around the shop hun


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I will have a look around the shop hun


Thankyou:notworthy:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll see about coming, too  Sounds good!  Let me know if you'd like anything doing... I could maybe make some cards or something to put into the raffle? Or if you need any of the critters for talks... Oliver, especially, is very good about meeting people.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I'll see about coming, too  Sounds good!  Let me know if you'd like anything doing... I could maybe make some cards or something to put into the raffle? Or if you need any of the critters for talks... Oliver, especially, is very good about meeting people.


Anything you want to do will be greatly appreciated:notworthy: The other Trustees want me to take my grumpy APH for people to see but I somehow dont think he would appreciate it:lol2:
It would be great to meet you:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My Hoggle is a miserable grumble pig, too, so I doubt that would work! *lol* After Dad goes back home, I'll start doing a few crafty bits for you  I've got loads of crittery stamps and stuff, so could be good *lol* Would be great to finally meet ya!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Now stop making all these arrangements to meet up, cos I'm getting jealous!!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

C'mon, Eileen.... Ya know you wanna


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know I wanna! It's just the thought of a 2½ hour drive kinda putting me off a bit!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its not fair as I want to see you and your sanctuary too:bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

BAH!! 2 1/2 hours is nothing :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It wasn't when I was your age neither!! We used to drive to Queensferry and Ellesmere Port for a cat show without thinking twice about it, but I'm a bit older now! :lol2:

One of the biggest problems is the freaking traffic!! I drive up to Iain's in Scotland and never get stuck in a traffic jam. I drive down the A1(M) and M1 and it's just jam all the way. The older I get the more I *hate* it!!


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS (Jan 8, 2009)

Think we'll have a drive to see you :2thumb:. Hopefully we might meet a few people :2thumb:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Shell im quiet glad your too far away. I've checked out the sanctuary website and Magic the black and white cat is the spitting image of my boy Ollie ..... i would have to snap him up, lol :flrt:

Hope the day goes well : victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I LOVE Queensferry!!!  (We are talking about the one up in Scotland, right?)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nope! Although I have to say I do love Queensferry just outside Edinburgh.

I'm talking about Queensferry in Flintshire, which isn't a stone's throw from Chester - your area (kind of! :lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I've driven past that one... *lol* I went around the Queensferry near Edinburgh and it's such a nice town. Could so easily live there!! Love the pirate grave yard!!  Got loads of pictures of pirate gravestone *lol* And when I was there last, the church that is in front of it was for sale! LOVE IT!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And on the totally opposite side of the world, I went to Tombstone Graveyard in Arizona and got loads of pictures of cowboy's graves :lol2:

Have to admit haven't been the pirate graveyard and it's absolutely years since I was in the Scottish Queensferry! Probably never since the built the Forth Road Bridge way back in the 60's!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You should go back *nods* Loves it there!

I like taking pics of old gravestones... Is that odd?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Not to me, cos old gravestones interest me too, but I don't take photos of them all, just the 'odd' ones like I did at Tombstone.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a bunch from Dunfirmline Abbey, as well... How did we go from Shell's sanctuary open day to gravestone pictures? *lol*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You started it! :lol:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah... I'm terrible about going off topic... *oops*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: I dont care what you talk about as it keeps bumping the thread:no1: I like looking at old gravestones too:2thumb:


*We now definately have Hawks attending our openday as a friend of Gnippers has offered to do it, what a nice man :2thumb:*


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

If only i lived closer 

I love stuff like that


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Megan. said:


> If only i lived closer
> 
> I love stuff like that


 
We arent far from Liverpool at all probably about 40 minutes in a car:whistling2:


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha if i had a car i probably would go up

40 minutes drive isnt long for me! haha 6 hours is now thats a bad experience hahaha


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Wish i lived closer  id love to meet you shell and i have to say im in love with one of chloes kittens ( the white with black and grey spotted markings over his/her back) EEEEE i love moggies!:flrt: And one of the B+W's is the spit of my first cat Jade.
Hope you have a great day!

And on the Queensferry note i love it there too was over just two nights ago at my dads cousins farm! I could stay there for ever! I could have goats, and ducks!!!! oops wayyy off topic now.:blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you talked about critters... Not grave yards *lol*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's true!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Weve now managed to get Blackpools famous Punch & Judy man who also does magic and walks on enormous stilts. We know someone who knows him so got a great deal. Lets hope the kids enjoy it


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds brilliant


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

All we need now is a guest appearance from Dominoe and Chester with their 2 Mums of course:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> All we need now is a guest appearance from Dominoe and Chester with their 2 Mums of course:whistling2:


 
well the boys have said they would be delighted to attend but do they have to bring those two lezzers:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well the boys have said they would be delighted to attend but do they have to bring those two lezzers:lol2:


 
:lol2: Wel I suppose if you 2 have to attend we will manage:whistling2:

Thanks for that:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well we now have 2 African Pygmy hedgehogs attending with their mum
Thanks to xlavox08x for offering:2thumb:

I cant bring my own as Elvis is a grouch monster and hates everyone bar me and Evie is still unwell


This should be a great day out:no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

anything else you need shell? rabbits? mice? squirrels? mossy frog? toads egyptian ones? spiney mice? lemmings? chickens?:whistling2::lol2::lol2:

maybe i could palm a few off without cat knowing:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> anything else you need shell? rabbits? mice? squirrels? mossy frog? toads egyptian ones? spiney mice? lemmings? chickens?:whistling2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> maybe i could palm a few off without cat knowing:whistling2:


 

Just bring the the whole flipping lot and we can auction them off:lol2:

Ooops dont let Cat see this:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

You swines!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: 

This thread is just getting sooooooooooooooooo boring .................... :zzz:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz:
> 
> This thread is just getting sooooooooooooooooo boring .................... :zzz:


?????


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Cos I'm dead jealous cos I would have liked to come too, but it's just a bit too far!!

Shell will know what I mean! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Cos I'm dead jealous cos I would have liked to come too, but it's just a bit too far!!
> 
> Shell will know what I mean! :lol2:


 
I actually didnt:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

feorag said:


> Cos I'm dead jealous cos I would have liked to come too, but it's just a bit too far!!
> 
> Shell will know what I mean! :lol2:


:lol2: she didnt know what you meant, we just been talkin about it on msn....twas Ditta who knew what you meant :lol2: nothin is too far if you want it bad enough.........you want a quote from The Reptile Taxi to pick you up?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I actually didnt:lol2:


:crazy: Well that was a waste of a post then wasn't it??

My humour is just so far above you then???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> :crazy: Well that was a waste of a post then wasn't it??
> 
> My humour is just so far above you then???


:lol2: Im not as quick as I was. I must need a holiday:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, that's probably the problem! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

feorag said:


> :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz:
> 
> This thread is just getting sooooooooooooooooo boring ....................


yes, yes it is :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> yes, yes it is :2thumb:


Dont you flippin start as well woman :lol2::lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

142 bloody miles away!!!! :roll:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> yes, yes it is :2thumb:


So glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Updated poster*










Check out our website http://animalsanctuary.org.uk/


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Is my mate going to do the hawk display for you?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

gnipper said:


> Is my mate going to do the hawk display for you?


 
Did you not get my pm??
He certainly is and free of charge too
You are a star:notworthy:


----------

